# 2015 National Signing Day



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

Let's see some reports on your favorite team(s)! 

I'll start it off with a UGA low. BREAKING: Darius Slayton flips from UGA to Auburn

Gotta get some sleep and be fresh for tha morning! 







Get the latest UGA recruiting news here with live video. http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/signing-day-2015.html

GO DAWGS!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I'll start it off with a UGA low. BREAKING: Darius Slayton flips from UGA to Auburn




Looks like our bagman has been doing some work.  Hopefully, they got it done on the defensive line recruits.  We need some help up front. 

Good luck today guys.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Not too worried about Bama.   Doubt it wil be the #1 ranked class as It wouldn't surprise me if a couple flipped today.  All in all , I'm confident needs will be accomplished.  


Good luck to everyone's team.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Not too worried about Bama.   Doubt it wil be the #1 ranked class as It wouldn't surprise me if a couple flipped today.  All in all , I'm confident needs will be accomplished.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone's team.





Dude, that class is sick.  Just sick


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Dude, that class is sick.  Just sick



Would be awesome if it holds together.  Find out soon


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Faxes are starting to roll (tide) in !!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

LETS GO BIG ORANGEEEEEEEEEEE! Bout to pull that big time OL outta ole miss! And just got a real nice 4* cb from georgia.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2015)

maybe just me but I'm worried about the OL for THE DAWGS!!

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like 4star Pat Allen an offensive lineman from Maryland just committed to UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, what do you know....5 * corner back Sheffield signs.  Deep


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Auburn pulling in some big timers also!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Yessss we just picked up micah abernathy from atlanta! We need more depth at db


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Im streaming it at work as yall can prolly tell ha!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 4, 2015)

Our class is pretty much done.  We have a BUNCH of blue chip early enrollees already on campus.  Looks to be a pretty quiet signing day for us.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

I think 10rc had 7-8 early enrollees already on campus.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think 10rc had 7-8 early enrollees already on campus.



Prob right.  

I know Bama had 8 enroll early


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

YES!!!!! Trent Thompson just signed!    Even though he has been committed for awhile, ya never know for sure what a recruit will do at the last minute.



LanierSpots said:


> Looks like our bagman has been doing some work.  Hopefully, they got it done on the defensive line recruits.  We need some help up front.
> 
> Good luck today guys.





Spots, that was def a great pick up for y'all! Hated to lose him, but that's how it goes. We're still waiting on some big ones to sign, y'all leave them boys alone! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2015)

Cowart to Auburn was huge. Also 4* Carlton Davis.  Now hopefully, Cowart brings friends


Lots of day left


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Getting Pat Allen back was absolutely HUGE.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

For first time in UGA history, the Bulldogs land the nation’s No. 1 overall prospect (no Herschel wasn’t a No. 1) 

Dawgs are loading up on D!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Depends on the website that same guy is like number 8 on 247sports lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Rivals my bad


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

I read Thompson will be a starter half way through his freshman year. He is that dominating on the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Depends on the website that same guy is like number 8 on 247sports lol



Trent? He's listed at #1 on 24/7 sports. It's true, he is considered #1.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Come on Khalil Mckenzie wake up already and send your loi haha!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Trent? He's listed at #1 on 24/7 sports. It's true, he is considered #1.



Yeah trent is number 7 on rivals. That auburn de is number 1 on that site. Its about money no worries.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Rivals my bad



Thought you were trolling. The folks at 24/7 sports are smarter!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Thought you were trolling. The folks at 24/7 sports are smarter!



Nah im not gonna troll today its a great day for all football fans get us all excited about this next season! Ill wait till tomorrow to troll yall dawg fans ha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nah im not gonna troll today its a great day for all football fans get us all excited about this next season! Ill wait till tomorrow to troll yall dawg fans ha!



Hard for Vols to troll anywhere... You could troll some Vanderbilt fans.. Oh wait.. They have beat the Vols 2 out of the last 3 meetings... 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard for Vols to troll anywhere... You could troll some Vanderbilt fans.. Oh wait.. They have beat the Vols 2 out of the last 3 meetings...
> 
> Go DAWGS!



Hey now sit and watch us beat yall on signing day for the second year in a row!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

We're all bringing in good talent, now it's time for the coaches to make them live up to their potential, which is easier said than done.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

You Dawgs watching the live stream at the link I provided above? Good stuff!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally mckenzie woke up and sent it in! D looking stacked! And yeah rex thats my concer..these last few classes have been great but what can the coaches do with them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Just stole a long time verbal for ole miss Drew Richmond!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just stole a long time verbal for ole miss Drew Richmond!



Good get


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Got to get depth everywhere!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey now sit and watch us beat yall on signing day for the second year in a row!



Not on the field where it matters.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Soon!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Soon!



If you wait any longer, I may be too old to care.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

No kiddin lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Soon!



One of these days you'll eventually be right.. I've been hearing 'soon' for a LONG time!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

What are they gonna do with all these qb prospects..3 this year that are 4*. With dobbs being a junior i look for him to be there 2 more years at least.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Rico McGraw just sent in his LOI


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2015)

Roquan Smith was considered a UGA lock, just committed to UCLA.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Roquan Smith was considered a UGA lock, just committed to UCLA.



probably because of this –( 4-Star LB Gary McRae has committed)


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> probably because of this –( 4-Star LB Gary McRae has committed)



McRae has been verbal for a while, so it shouldn't have been a shock to Roquan.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

The Barn's class is taking shape.  Good pick up on Cowart


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Thats all for UT. 30 total.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

247 gives us the.....#2 class!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> The Barn's class is taking shape.  Good pick up on Cowart



We have certainly have a great day and still have a few out there lurking.   Signing Cowart and Holland were huge as well as the Davis guys and pulling Slayton from UGA.  

We will see what happens later today but I am very happy with what we have got today


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 247 gives us the.....#2 class!



Congrats


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> One of these days you'll eventually be right.. I've been hearing 'soon' for a LONG time!




Yep.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Congrats



Thanks! Now if we could get saban out of bama things would be much better lol!


----------



## brittthomas (Feb 4, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Our class is pretty much done.  We have a BUNCH of blue chip early enrollees already on campus.  Looks to be a pretty quiet signing day for us.



One notable for me on this signing day is that (2) boys hail from my high school alma mater, Coffee High.

Go Trojans! Go Noles!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thanks! Now if we could get saban out of bama things would be much better lol!



Hush


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

WR/DB Shaq Wilson has flipped from West Virginia to UGA (for a second time)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Is Cowart gonna sign barners ????


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

Hope Terry Godwin becomes a Dawg. http://sports.yahoo.com/uga/football/recruiting/player-Terry-Godwin-141966 Hasn't signed yet. What is he waiting for? SIGN IT!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Hope Terry Godwin becomes a Dawg. http://sports.yahoo.com/uga/football/recruiting/player-Terry-Godwin-141966 Hasn't signed yet. What is he waiting for? SIGN IT!



Butch Jones to call him..theres one brick sitting on the table on the live feed


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Butch Jones to call him..theres one brick sitting on the table on the live feed



He already sent his LOI fax to Butch Jones! Lack Of Interest


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 247 gives us the.....#2 class!



So they are correct with you being #2, but not us having the #1 recruit?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

I got them and rivals mixed up they have him at #1.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I got them and rivals mixed up they have him at #1.



So you think he is or isn't the #1 recruit?


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 4, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> So they are correct with you being #2, but not us having the #1 recruit?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Hope Terry Godwin becomes a Dawg. http://sports.yahoo.com/uga/football/recruiting/player-Terry-Godwin-141966 Hasn't signed yet. What is he waiting for? SIGN IT!



Ajc has him announcing at 6pm


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> So you think he is or isn't the #1 recruit?



Ive never seen him and havnt watched any film on him I just watch the vols croots.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive never seen him and havnt watched any film on him I just watch the vols croots.



It's ok if you don't want to admit it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Lets be honest anyone of the kids in the top 10 are great. Hes #1 on 247 but #7 on rivals and #2 on scout. Its just a matter of what site you look at. Defenitive #1 id say no bec hes not the consensus #1 on all pages. For instance Clowney was #1 on all pages.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

And #3 on ESPN


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Espn has UT the #4 class. So I was just using 247 like you dawg fans since they are the best right? Otherwise yall dont have the #1 recruit after all!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lets be honest anyone of the kids in the top 10 are great. Hes #1 on 247 but #7 on rivals and #2 on scout. Its just a matter of what site you look at. Defenitive #1 id say no bec hes not the consensus #1 on all pages. For instance Clowney was #1 on all pages.



so what is 10rc's ranking on the other sites?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lets be honest anyone of the kids in the top 10 are great. Hes #1 on 247 but #7 on rivals and #2 on scout. Its just a matter of what site you look at. Defenitive #1 id say no bec hes not the consensus #1 on all pages. For instance Clowney was #1 on all pages.



He was #1 on 24/7 until he committed in oct, I never looked at scout. Noticed that over the past few years when a kid is extremely solid the drops down some on 24/7 for an undecided guy


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> WR/DB Shaq Wilson has flipped from West Virginia to UGA (for a second time)



Shaquery Wilson has sent in his LOI to Georgia.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2015)

Georgia may be back in it for 4-Star WR Van Jefferson. He makes his announcement at 1:30pm.


now at 3:45p


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> so what is 10rc's ranking on the other sites?



They are between 2 and 5. Ill take any of em.


----------



## swamp (Feb 4, 2015)

My student athletes committed Hapeville Charter and signed
 LSU
South Carolina
UCF
Arkansas-Pine Bluff
 Jacksonville State
Point University
Point University


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Roquan Smith was considered a UGA lock, just committed to UCLA.



Still hasn't signed with UCLA!! He's still having issues so we still have a good chance!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still hasn't signed with UCLA!! He's still having issues so we still have a good chance!



Heard mama wasn't happy about him going to UCLA?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Heard mama wasn't happy about him going to UCLA?




Neither was his coach!


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still hasn't signed with UCLA!! He's still having issues so we still have a good chance!



Looks like his lead recruiter is leaving UCLA and taking a position with the Falcons new staff. So you're saying there's a chance....?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Neither was his coach!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

DANG! Was on my way to Walmart and saw this truck parked across the street of a local 5-star recruits house.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Bama misses out on CeCe Jefferson.dang it!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still hasn't signed with UCLA!! He's still having issues so we still have a good chance!



Trenton thompson was at his announcement gathering rumors going around he is talking him into uga


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Trenton thompson was at his announcement gathering rumors going around he is talking him into uga


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2015)

Roquan Smith needs to talk to Jarvis Jones about going to the left coast.  stay at UGA and become a great LB, Roquan.  Stay so your family can watch you play a lot more.


----------



## chadair (Feb 4, 2015)

welcome to Gator Nation CeCE and Martez!! 
Coach Mc has done a great job savin this years class!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 4, 2015)

Clemson had a great day, supposed to pick up a very good 2016 RB tonight, hopefully


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep clemons did great too. Top 4 on most pages


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 4, 2015)

i pull for the east(-1), glad yall had great recruiting classes


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i pull for the east(-1), glad yall had great recruiting classes


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2015)

Interesting read on a UGA recruit http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015...s-what-the-heck-is-going-on-with-ucla-vs-uga/


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Bama misses out on CeCe Jefferson.dang it!



Big pickup for the Gators but I don't think we ever had a realistic shot at him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Big pickup for the Gators but I don't think we ever had a realistic shot at him.



I'm just glad there are restrictions on how many Bama can sign!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Interesting read on a UGA recruit http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015...s-what-the-heck-is-going-on-with-ucla-vs-uga/



UCLA knows Ulbricht is coming to the Falcons, but they tried to keep it a secret so they pull an okie-doke on Roquan.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm just glad there are restrictions on how many Bama can sign!



It's been a good day, tater.
We got everybody signed that we expected, so no real surprises. I would have loved to flip a couple of others but it wasn't happening.
I'd say everybody got some decent recruits but Aubie really stocked up today.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 4, 2015)

I think AU  had a big day. Maybe we will actually play some defense this next season!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Good signing day for BAMA .... Again.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Big pickup for the Gators but I don't think we ever had a realistic shot at him.



Nah... We didn't but would have been nice to flip him

Top class again.  Not bad


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2015)

Someone said Godwin just committed to UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

12 of 14 SEC recruiting classes ranked in top 22.....
  Argue if you want but this league is DEEP and continuing on


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Someone said Godwin just committed to UGA.



He did.  Excellent class.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Someone said Godwin just committed to UGA.



Good deal


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Someone said Godwin just committed to UGA.



The only reason he decommitted was recommit in a presser

AU with a great haul looking good on D recruits #1 DL and a few more DB  plus RB's #1 juco , Mr Alabama etc.... 

very excited to see which 18 yo steps up to fill needs

WDE


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

yellowduckdog said:


> The only reason he decommitted was recommit in a presser
> 
> AU with a great haul looking good on D recruits #1 DL and a few more DB  plus RB's #1 juco , Mr Alabama etc....
> 
> ...



What are you talking about, Godwin never decommitted.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

2nd rated class with only 21 signees....I'll take it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> 2nd rated class with only 21 signees....I'll take it.



Congrats! Y'all did good. Glad we secured a top 10 class, again. I guess we really shouldn't put much into these rankings, but they're good to look at, especially if you're in the top 10.  I just hope we didn't sign any troublemakers!  Good grief, I've had enough of that nonsense.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats! Y'all did good. Glad we secured a top 10 class, again. I guess we really shouldn't put much into these rankings, but they're good to look at, especially if you're in the top 10.  I just hope we didn't sign any troublemakers!  Good grief, I've had enough of that nonsense.



As long the majority of your signees are 4star or better, you're in line for a National Championship.

Except one school who shall remain nameless (because I'm, seriously, not trolling them).


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

chadair said:


> welcome to Gator Nation CeCE and Martez!!
> Coach Mc has done a great job savin this years class!



In Corso's words....


NOT SO FAST MY FRIEND!!

Appears the Gators don't have a signed LOI yet... 

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...g-change-terrell-williams?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain

http://florida.247sports.com/Bolt/F...for-5-star-CeCe-Jefferson-to-fax-LOI-35424151


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> In Corso's words....
> 
> 
> NOT SO FAST MY FRIEND!!
> ...





Auburn bagman doing work.  Very interesting..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn bagman doing work.  Very interesting..


----------

